# Mix sensizyme with Flora?



## widowmaker (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not new to the forum, just changed my name so I can start postin pics of my 400hps DWC grow.(security reasons).  You might know me, just dont say itlol. Well just wondering if it is ok to mix sensizyme with flora series.   I would think it would be ok since it is an enzyme, but people say not to mix nutes.  What do you think. Im about to order it right now but want to wait until someone spreads some knowledge on either mixing it or its effectiveness.   :afroweed:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

should be fine widow matey like ya say only enzymes

pkj


----------

